# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам кран раздаточный КРТ-20

## рюри

Продам краны раздаточные КРТ-20 для нефтепродуктов, проходное сечение 20мм, пропускная способность 50л/мин. Стоимость 350грн за шт.Находится на Толбухина. Тел 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.06.2021 в 11:28 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.07.2021 в 11:32 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.07.2021 в 15:30 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.08.2021 в 13:06 ----------

Продам  тел 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  30.09.2021 в 18:58 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.12.2021 в 14:07 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.01.2022 в 13:58 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.01.2022 в 11:11 ----------

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------


## рюри

Продам 0664441975

----------

